# Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich



## EmreSo (14. Juli 2019)

*Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Guten Tag, ich hab seit gestern mein neues System.
Dieser besteht aus dem Ryzen 7 3700x / Msi b450 gaming pro Carbon AC usw.

Kann ich über Msi mystic light nicht den AMD kühler steuern bzw die Farben ändern? Angeschlossen ist der kühler bei CPU fan 1 so wie ich das immer tat. Mystic light erkennt das aber nicht der erkennt. Ur mainboard und ram ( Corsair vengeance rgb)

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Falls es hier falsch ist bitte ich um Entschuldigung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Bei meinem Gigabyte Board gibts alle Nase lang eine neue Software für die RGB Geschichte... Auch ein BIOS Update kann das RGB Thema leider beinflussen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das BIOS geflasht hast bei der CPU!?... Dann solltest du entsprechend die neueste Software Version bei MSI dazu runterladen... (Musste ich auch bei meinem Gigybyte... da ging auch nix mehr mit LED, mit der Software die bis zum CPU Tausch lief....)

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch bei dir... 

Hast du den Lüfter mit dem USB oder mit dem RGB Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## EmreSo (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bei meinem Gigabyte Board gibts alle Nase lang eine neue Software für die RGB Geschichte... Auch ein BIOS Update kann das RGB Thema leider beinflussen.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das BIOS geflasht hast bei der CPU!?... Dann solltest du entsprechend die neueste Software Version bei MSI dazu runterladen... (Musste ich auch bei meinem Gigybyte... da ging auch nix mehr mit LED, mit der Software die bis zum CPU Tausch lief....)
> 
> ...


Rgb kabel

Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Hmmm.. Dann tippe ich auf die Software... kannst evtl auch mal probieren von ASUS oder GIGABYTE die Software zu nutzen...


----------



## EmreSo (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hmmm.. Dann tippe ich auf die Software... kannst evtl auch mal probieren von ASUS oder GIGABYTE die Software zu nutzen...


Aufm msi Board ? Wird nicht funktionieren glaub ich

Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Kommt auf nen Versuch an.. sofern natürlich vorab die neueste MSI Version getestet wurde...


----------



## Thor76 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Du hast geschrieben, dass du den Kühler am CPU Fan angeschlossen hast. Hast du den Kühler auch am RGB Anschluss angeschlossen?


----------



## EmreSo (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*



Thor76 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass du den Kühler am CPU Fan angeschlossen hast. Hast du den Kühler auch am RGB Anschluss angeschlossen?


Nein welche Kabel wird gebraucht dafür kann ich das an CPU Fan und an rgb anschließen an die Platine?

Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thor76 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Amd Wraith Prism rgb ändern nicht möglich*

Schau dir mal das Video hier an: YouTube

Da kann man schön die Installation inklusive RGB sehen. Kurz gesagt, das 4Pin Kabel sorgt für die Steuerung des Lüfters und kommt an den CPU_FAN und das RGB-Kabel sorgt für die Farbeinstellung und kommt an einen RGB Anschluss.


----------

